# My rescue won't take treats



## gsd obsessed (Jul 28, 2015)

I want to begin training Mitig. I just want to start with basic commands. But he doesn't take treats. It's hard to keep his focus. Maybe it's too early. But from what I've read it says point training is a good confidence building exercise. He wants to play so bad but doesn't know how. Any tips?


----------



## gsd obsessed (Jul 28, 2015)

Mitig is a year and a half. Starting to become happier everyday


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Use his food. Skip a meal and then use his kibble. Maybe if he is comfortable and hungry he will eat that way.


----------



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

Not taking treats is a classic sign of stress. When a dog is too stressed, it often won't take treats/it's toy. It is too far over threshold.

That may not be what is going on here, impossible to say without being involved.

What kind of treats are you using? Are they high value rewards like cheese, steak, etc.?

Is he hungry? Do you free feed or have meal times? A dog that is full won't be very treat motivated.

Have you worked on engagement yet and made the food 'interesting?' What training system are you using? Marker training is an excellent one for building trust and communication between you and the dog.

If you do not have a concrete training system in place, again, as mentioned on the other threads you have posted, I urge you to get a trainer involved.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Instead of training, can you just play with him and teach proper play behaviors first? You can lure the dog with food, just tell him what a good dog he is, throw the treat, do something that doesn't make you look boring (boring = standing there saying commands repeatedly). Move with him, drop treats, etc, test what will get him excited. Work on that till he's excited to focus on you. 

As someone mentioned, use high value treats. Try real meat (raw or cooked) chopped in little chunks. Try dehydrated meat. I refrain from using too much sausage or cheese because of the high sodium content, especially when I know I'll be handing out lots of treats for the training session.

It's typical for new dogs to be like this if they aren't used to it and still adjusting. Adjustment period can be many many months. My rescue wasn't motivated by food for couple months and I thought for a long time that he was going to be hard to train because he just seem way too calm all the time... now he's bubbly and drools for food.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

What do you mean he doesn't know how to play? 
How long have you had him? 
What is his day like with you?


----------



## gsd obsessed (Jul 28, 2015)

I've had him a little over a month. He gets up in the morning and we walk. Then I go to work. I come home and walk him on my lunch. When I get home in the evening I walk him once more then we may go in the back yard and play. Which mostly consists of him jumping around awkwardly lol. But he had no interest in toys. I pick them up and he runs away. But he will play with them by himself.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

as far as treats, that just tells me you haven't found his kind of treat. Titan will turn his nose at the average biscuit treats.. now that I have gone through a number of kinds, we have found a variety that he likes. 

As far as playing, if he likes playing by himself, sit outside with him while he does  that way you are still there and interacting with him while he does.


----------



## gsd obsessed (Jul 28, 2015)

Well I guess we'll have to try a few different things. I've been using the blue buffalo treats. My last dog loved them. But I've also tried hot dogs, chicken, and pork chops. He doesn't eat any kind of biscuit or non meat items.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

my go to treat to suggest for a dog that's picky, is Natural Balance Rolls, cut up into bite size pieces. 

Dog Food Roll Formulas - Natural Balance Pet Foods


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

It is going to take alot of time and patience to build trust a bond with this boy. Walks are a great way to build a bond. Having fun with him with going to a park -not dog park-or maybe a beach in the off season allows when it is not so crowded. High value treats as mentioned is great way to get him to interact with you in training. Try hiding a high valued treat like hide n seek then you can try hiding one of his toys like hide n seek -where he can find it, you are indirectly playing a game with his toys.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Take it slowly and I know I don't use 'dog' treats or even food when I train.

Chicken, liver, beef, hotdogs, stinky cheddar cheese..... pizza, tortellini.....anything that tastes yummy and can be cut up teeny to SWALLOW not chew.

And you can cut back on meal amounts (never free feed or they will always be full) because you are more than making up the calories with the treats.

YOu may just want to keep a ziplock with treats in your pocket and just when the dog is near, reward for that. Treats just for being near you are a good start


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'd accept "jumping around awkwardly" as his version of play for now. 

I'd go with the suggestions about backing off a bit & using very high value rewards. Perhaps for now all you will reward is him coming to you or you petting him or him looking at you. Put a name on some behavior he volunteers and reward that.

In a couple of weeks if you want to build toy drive, try a flirt pole. It may or may not work. You may never get much toy/prey drive from him. But you will find what he values and you can use that as reward.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

same advice as in all the other Mitig threads
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-behavior/574065-my-rescue-aggressive-my-brother.html

and http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...3721-rescued-akc-brindle-german-shepherd.html

SLOW DOWN

the dog is no where prepared to learn
still a stressed dog 

if you keep imposing your time-line agenda without being sensitive to the dog's perspective , then I am afraid things will backfire on you , take longer , or the trust may never develop

right now all that needs to be done is for the dog to be comfortable in a home setting without pressure to meet people and go places 

just take a breath and relax 

also - good advice can't be given without those responding knowing about the dog and his situation


----------

